# Open Invitation for a Classic Car Motorcycle and Bicycle show May 22 in Warsaw KY



## azhearseguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I Just got off the phone with a  Group having a Classic Car & motorcycle show here local in our River front Park in Warsaw KY on Saturday May 22nd, registration begins at 11am. 
We have been invited to bring out our Bikes to show off! this is a free event that will be a Great time to come out and show off some of our bikes, and see some classic cars & motorcycles. if your interested give me a email so i can get an idea of how much room we will need.Thanks. murrayeliminator@yahoo.com 

LINK to Google map location  http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....782792,-84.903481&spn=0.009819,0.022638&z=16


----------

